

Should we be applying to YC - snailmailworks

Our creation is at:
www.snailmailpics.com<p>In the past couple of months we have created two different applications of printing pictures on your cell phone, computer and drop box.
We are trying to get some feedback on the product market fit. Would love the community&#x27;s feedback. 
Use the coupon code BoilerUp to get free printing from our DropBox app.
======
tomblomfield
This seems very similar to a YC S11 company - picplum.com - which shut down at
the start of 2013.

What challenges did they face, and why are you better?

------
snailmailworks
hi tomblomfield, thank you for the company link. We will look into them. Not
sure if we are better, but definitely taking a different approach to printing
pictures. We arent requesting users to upload pictures to a application or
even downloading an application. We are integrating to where their pictures
are already stored , ie. Dropbox and using SMS as an application to print
pictures!. Do try us out..!

